# NOC code 2173 - Education qualification clarification



## s_chidu (Jul 2, 2012)

Friends, 

I have BE in Electronics & communications and have 10 years work experience in IT industry. I would like to apply for PR for the occupation code 2173.

Is it mandatory that I hold a BE in Computer engineering or any other bachelor's or master's degree related to Computer science/engineering for me to make my case valid if I apply under this occupation?

Thanks in advance of for your inputs.

Regards


----------



## apandey (May 28, 2014)

As per my knowledge, your work experience will be count.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

s_chidu said:


> Friends,
> 
> I have BE in Electronics & communications and have 10 years work experience in IT industry. I would like to apply for PR for the occupation code 2173.
> 
> ...


It is not mandatory for the FSW application so plan to prepare your application soon as 2173 is very much in demand occupation and applications are coming in fast.


----------



## chakradhard (Aug 5, 2014)

I contacted a consultant and asked if he can view the no.of applications filled so far in 2171 code. He and one more consultant has told me that until now Canada has received 35 in this NOC code. 

1. Is that info reliable ? 
2. If it is 35.. Is it still required to hurry up?
3. Starting at what point is it considered as 2014 application?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

chakradhard said:


> I contacted a consultant and asked if he can view the no.of applications filled so far in 2171 code. He and one more consultant has told me that until now Canada has received 35 in this NOC code.
> 
> 1. Is that info reliable ?
> 2. If it is 35.. Is it still required to hurry up?
> 3. Starting at what point is it considered as 2014 application?


1. No it is incorrect. Try to stat as early as possible as the cap of 1000 may not last beyond 2-3 months.

2. 35 is the just of the number of applications for 2171 that have been positively reviewed by CIC so far starting on first come fist serve basis from 1st May. Kindly note that they are reviewing 13th May applications currently and all the applications received from 13th May till today are pending for review. 
Applications we will accept – Federal skilled workers

3. the program started on 1st May and continues till April 2015. CIC will continue to accept applications till respective occupation cap of 1000 is reached

You can verify for yourself as some of the forum applicants from different forums have created this excel spreadsheet which will also show you that atleast 165 applicants for 2171 are present on this list and remember this possible represents at best 25-35% of the global applicants(based on last year's numbers), so till now easily 550-700 applications for this category may have been received.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...1qwz0i-ZH0NyNWhhn18O6kHwQ/edit#gid=1627896255

Do your own research and don't get misled by consultants/agents.


----------



## chakradhard (Aug 5, 2014)

ssagi.. Thanks for the informative response.

Having explained all that to me, do you think I have a realistic chance? I couldn't manage to get IELTS date before 20th Sep 

I'll be sending transcripts tomorrow to WES


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

chakradhard said:


> ssagi.. Thanks for the informative response.
> 
> Having explained all that to me, do you think I have a realistic chance? I couldn't manage to get IELTS date before 20th Sep
> 
> I'll be sending transcripts tomorrow to WES




It is difficult to predict for your timeline but it is worth take a chance. You might just sneak in. Afterall, you have nothing to lose in applying except losing the money spent in sending courier. So my suggestion would be to send as soon as you get your IELTS results.


----------



## fice (Aug 20, 2014)

sssagi said:


> 1. No it is incorrect. Try to stat as early as possible as the cap of 1000 may not last beyond 2-3 months.
> 
> 2. 35 is the just of the number of applications for 2171 that have been positively reviewed by CIC so far starting on first come fist serve basis from 1st May. Kindly note that they are reviewing 13th May applications currently and all the applications received from 13th May till today are pending for review.
> 
> ...


Can u kindly tell where to find the date upto which cic is reviewing?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

fice said:


> Can u kindly tell where to find the date upto which cic is reviewing?


Refer this spradsheet.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...Whhn18O6kHwQ/htmlview?sle=true#gid=1627896255

You can check the date of DD/CC charge and PER received to know what is going on at CIC/Visa offices.


----------



## fice (Aug 20, 2014)

So payment charged confirms that they have start reviewing?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

fice said:


> So payment charged confirms that they have start reviewing?


Yes, applications are processed on first-come first-served basis and once the initial eligibility check is done, the DD/CC is charged by CIC.


----------



## fice (Aug 20, 2014)

sssagi said:


> Yes, applications are processed on first-come first-served basis and once the initial eligibility check is done, the DD/CC is charged by CIC.


Thank you


----------

